# Ethernet Communicatios id not start Correctly....



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello...

I am looking for some help with my Melco Amaya XT 

My wife and I Just Bought a Amaya XT and I am trying to hook it up. I loaded the software But when I go to connect to the Amaya Xt I get the message "*Ethernet Communications did not start Correctly Please restart*" is this a commom error?

I have check the cable and the port on my laptop and they all work fine. I dont think it the Machine because they ran a test with it. So I am wondering if it is the program it self. Or if it just vista. 

I am using a laptop with vista Home prem on it with 4gigs of memeory and 250 hard drive it is also a 64 bit.

Is there a way to check the Ethernet port on Vista? or maybe the programs wont run on vista should I convert back to window xp? or just get another computer?

Any help would be great, I am planing on calling tech services on monday But If I can get help before then that would be great to.

Thank you for your help in advance, Rob


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It might be your firewall, are you using Vista's or a proper one?
Go to Run, type cmd and enter.
Type ping 192.168.xxx.xxx (whatever your printer's IP address is) and return, does it say unreachable/no reply or give a reply?
This could be your router or your network setup or your PC. It's dead simple on-site but impossible on a forum.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We just went through the same thing, but we do not have vista. We have XP and what we had to do was put in another ethernet card. For some reason we seemed to have lost the ethernet port. It sounds like you need to make sure that your ethernet port is really working.


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

I like to thank you for your help. My laptop is using Vista Home Prem. I checked the port with my router up stairs and it worked fine. I also checked the cable, and that worked fine, I hooked it up to my comcast modem, and it ran faster then with the cable I have. And I am not sure I can put a new ethernet card in the laptop. Is there a way to make the computer see the ethernet port. Or do I need a new computer?

I do not have the Amaya Xt hooked up to a Router it is running from the lap top to the Amaya Xt. I am wondering if I need a new computer to run the thing. I had it for 4 days now and I can get the thing to work. and to tell you the truth I am starting to get a little upset, this is my business now.... and I need to get it up an running. I know that it is plug and play, and it see everything else I put in the port. So I am wondering if it is on the MAchine side?

I dont know how to ping the Amaya Xt? all I know is one of the ports is not working, I dont know where to find it address..192.168.xxx.xxx. for it and i am starting to wonder if I made a big mistake.

If anyone else has some ideas that would be great. 

Thank you all in adavnce, Rob


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The computer needs to send data to the printer via ethernet.
Your printer needs an IP address.
Your computer has an address (probably).
The computer address should look like 192.168.1.4, your printer must have an address with the 192.168.1 bit identical and the fourth number MUST be different.
You must have the right cable, it should be a cross-over, not a regular patch cable.

If any of that is confusing - get an IT geek to do it for you, it will save you in the long run, or given your IT skills, in the short run


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

PositiveDave Thank you for your help. I sort of knew that about IPs and stuff but I dont know how to get the IP from the AMAYA XT.

Well here some news. It looks like to me that the AMAYA XT is not VISTA compatable So I try it on an Xp pro computer, and it read the Fire wire cable. And it went through the installtion. But it locked up at this "_* LOADING CSA AND RSA PROGRAMS TO THE MACHINE*_" I gave it about an hour to and an hour an half. So now what? I am planing on calling the tech dept in the morning, or when the are open my time. 

It funny the sale rep told me that it was a just a plug and play. and that I couyld get it up and running in a matter of minutes. WOW I think I could of build one faster. Oh well, It will work and everything will get better. 

Talk to you later, Rob


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you all for your help. But it turns out that it is not vista compatable, and I did something stupid. I have been using it all day. Thanks again. rob


----------

